# In Dash TV Questions??



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I am about to buy an indash TV for my car. I was wondering about the install, is it easy? or do I have to go to a shop, and get charged an arm and a leg for it. It also comes with a DVD player. Where is the best place to mount that sucker? The last question is I wanna keep my CD player I currently have, I know I can move it to the empty bottom DIN, but can I run both? Thanks fellas!! JT$


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Installation is not that hard you just have to have patience cause there are a lot of wires! how big is your dvd player? if it's small enough you can mount it in the glove box I have my MP3 player mounted under the passanger seat.
Keeping your cd player depends on how many inputs your indash unit has if it has two you can run your dvd player on one and your cd player on the other. 
this is my setup ...... http://www.streetsourcemag.com/uploads/Ownerprofiles/IMPRINCESSEVA/28200235600PM23721.jpg 
hope I helped


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Thanks girl! I guess none of the fellas know about that j/k. Anyway, I will have to find out if they have the 2 outputs, so I can run my CD player also. By the way princess, what kind of Unit do you have?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Thanks girl! I guess none of the fellas know about that j/k. Anyway, I will have to find out if they have the 2 outputs, so I can run my CD player also. By the way princess, what kind of Unit do you have? *


I have the panasonic 7" with dvd.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I have the panasonic 7" with dvd. *


Damn, that's the one I want, buy way too expensive.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I want the touch screen Alpine or the in dash Pioneer is good too...oh and I dunno anything about install thats what I got friends for....


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I want the touch screen Alpine or the in dash Pioneer is good too...oh and I dunno anything about install thats what I got friends for.... *


Ummmm...Alpine doesn't make a touchscreen monitor.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

The install really isnt hard, if you can install a regular cd player you can install that. If you take it to a shop to install it, they will (or are supposed to) hook this one wire up to your parking brake, so the video wont play unless your parking brake is engaged, although on most cars you can pull your parking brake up to the first notch and not make a difference. But I hooked mine up myself and I hooked that wire to the seatbelt wire, just cause it was kinda convienient and I didnt have to take my console apart. I dont have to have my seatbelt connected for it to work though, cause I connected it to the constant. I got the clarionVRX610, it doesnt have an integrated cd or dvd player, its just the screen and a radio, but I got a 12 disk clarion changer and a PS2. I happy.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *The install really isnt hard, if you can install a regular cd player you can install that. But I hooked mine up myself and I hooked that wire to the seatbelt wire. *


Which seat belt wire did you hook it too?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey nismoprincess, jus wondering, what kind of MP3 player do you have under the seat? Is it a custom one (like a mini computer) or is it something more along the lines of the NEO35 (hard drive style "jukebox")? I am thinking of rigging up a small Mp3 player with a laptop HD hidden in my dash with a plug for my laptop computer. Jus wondering.

...sorry for being off topic...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Which seat belt wire did you hook it too? *


for the wire that they say has to be hooked up to the parking brake, all you have to do is ground it somewhere. 
They put it so you can't watch tv while your driving so when the parking brake is up the wire touches ground. 
so when it's on constant ground it always works


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *hey nismoprincess, jus wondering, what kind of MP3 player do you have under the seat? Is it a custom one (like a mini computer) or is it something more along the lines of the NEO35 (hard drive style "jukebox")? I am thinking of rigging up a small Mp3 player with a laptop HD hidden in my dash with a plug for my laptop computer. Jus wondering.
> 
> ...sorry for being off topic... *


I have one of those cheap car MP3/dvd/vcd players it looks like a mini home dvd player but it works really good never skips


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Nismoprincess*

Your in dash plays DVD's too right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

My friend got the panasonic 7 in. dvd in dash and we installed it in his intergra with my sound system(key word in this ladies and gents is my)anyways, that thing was the hardest thing I have ever installed on a [email protected] car, it took us almost the whole night(my night is about 4 hours)and 3 cases of beer(guess this is what didn't help) to install it, but we finally got it to work and it is da bomb-got his ps2 in there.at lunch we were playing gran turismo 3 and some chicks came over and knocked on the window and asked what we were doing.In a long story short I say godd dammnn!! They must have been models or something, car sluts in hawaii to be exact, we don't even remember their names.


----------

